# Learning to make Your Man Dedicate - Dating Guidance For Wom



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Learning to make Your Man Dedicate - Dating Guidance For*

where are the proponents of Mccarthyism when you need them? Somebody needs to take care of the commi bastages....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Learning to make Your Man Dedicate - Dating Guidance For*

Locked, too political, nothing to do with fishing, against the UWN rules.


----------

